# 501/508 $199 deal for existing customers...



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Well I wanted a 2nd PVR (as a fail over) for the upstairs room. Wanted a 501 for $99, but they had an offer for a 501/508 for $199 for existing customers (AT150 for 1 year commit, CCAutopay, had it covered already). 

They insisted on a professional install, so they are supposedly arriving Friday 8-Noon to do the "Install". 

My only fear is that a 501 shows up instead of a 508. IF so, it dosen't get installed and I request my money back.

So my 301 goes into the closet. I would move my 4900 into the closet but dolby digital isn't on the 301.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

IMHO, Dish needs to SH*T or get off the pot in regards to this issue. You should know which unit you are getting. I don't blame you for cancelling if they show up with a 501, I would as well. If they want to dump the 501's, they need a seperate promo for maybe $129 or so.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm assuming the only 501s available are reconditions that got fixed and are in reserve. Since they are supposedly only producing the 508, hopefully luck is on my side???


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

I ordered my 508 for $199 through Dish Network opting out of the free installation. I told them I would not order unless I could get a 508. They advised me it would be a 508 because they had no 501's in stock. The 508 is what I received.

No bugs thus far, it works great, just like it's supposed to.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

Sonnie, they said the same thing to the guy I bought my 501 off of. Take g's advice and be firm on getting the 508


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Gee, they would not let me opt out of the Free install. But since I ordered it the day before Thanksgiving and it was installed 10am the day after thanksgiving (and they didn't charge me any shipping charge) I guess it wasn't too bad an option.

I believe there is a money back guarantee, and you can refuse to accept the install if you look at the box and it dosen't say 508. But I do believe that there aren't many 501s left, so chances are good for a 508.


----------



## rjl (Jun 2, 2002)

Will they sell me a 508 for 199. if I don't have dish 500?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I think this is all a way to get you upgraded. I believe they will upgrade you for free? Or for a very reduced price. You need to have Dish 500 (or like me I have a dish 300 pointing to Postion 110 and a dish 300 pointing to position 119 with the appropriate switch) in order to get the guide to work on a 501/508/721. As the 9 day guide in only on 110. If they install the hardware for free to get you to point to 110, it isn't to bad a deal 

I think once everyone can see both 119 and 110 (either by two Dish 300s or a Dish 500) then they can do things that they'be been waiting for (moving programming around on the different satellites) They can't move programming of AT50 and AT100 and the early available Premiums without getting alot of angry Non-Upgraded people call in. Once everyone is upgrades, who cares where the programming sits so they can move willy-nilly (and run with Scissors while they are at it)


----------



## Sonnie Parker (Nov 29, 2002)

They didn't ask me whether I had a 500 or not but did initially give me a hard time on the install opt out. They initially stated I had to have it installed. I advised them I would waive the 90 install warranty and they finally stated they would agree.

I was charged no shipping fees, just a flat $199. The unit arrived in 2 days to my office. Of course I had to agree to credit card auto pay for my monthly services.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

You figure the Dish 500 (or at least one pointing to 110 is a necessity for the PVR cached guide) that they would have asked you about it? Perhaps something in your account (like start date) implied you had a Dish 500? I came on board about 2 years before Dish500 was available so there would be at least a question on my account?


----------



## HTguy (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rjl _
> *Will they sell me a 508 for 199. if I don't have dish 500? *


You can have the Dish500 Upgrade performed at the same time as a PVR Upgrade for no additional charge. The T150/CCAP requirement covers both promos at the same time.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well what really gets me is that I am an existing customer and I have over 80bucks in services but since I dont have Dish 150 I am not eligable. I asked a number of times to expand this offer to there loyal customers that are paying a decent monthly service, but that went on deaf ears. Thinking about getting my mom in law one but hate to pay full pop when in my eyes I should get some time of break. I do have a second phone in the house, mother-in-laws. IS there anyway to get this for a lower price without having to pony up another $20 bucks a month for Dish 150. I currently have Dish 50. 

Cheers.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

There are always ways to get these specials. Write a e-mail or complain to the right person. But the ways never work twice in a row. You might need to threaten to jump to D* because of their identically priced DTiVo, and maybe their "Retention Specialist" will make you the deal.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well I have tried at least 4 times and have used that argument. If DirecTV had Japan TV. I would highly consider it. I have had endure some headaches due to the upgrade and the stability of my recievers (4900) have gone out the door when they upgraded to the latest. After telling them this and going through a lot of my time I asked if they could give some leeway and give me deal on the 508. I thought I had a pretty good case since my time is worth money, but after 4 attempts no deal. Maybe I should try one more time.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

For my money the deal at Costco is better. You can buy a 508 there for $269.95 no commitment and install it yourself the same day. If you currently have AT-50, to upgrade to AT-150 would be an extra $18/mo x 12mo = $216 extra you pay to get the thing for $199 from E*!!! You actually save about $146 by buying it at Costco.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

But it isn't like you don't get some benefit from the AT-150, so it isn't like your 100% wasting the money (unless you really don't want AT150). 

I just like the fact that for the past 3 deals from Dish, my only monetary or physical exertion was saying "Ok, I promise to keep the same level of service I have anyway for the next year (which I would have anyway)."


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

That's true too. If you already have AT-150 and CC autopay it's a win-win situation.


----------

